# Can your period start whilst taking progesterone?



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.  I’m in my 7th 2WW.
I’m on progesterone pessaries and injections (Lubion). Can my period actually start whilst I’m taking this much progesterone?

Thank you and all the best to you all

Daisy


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

It typically shouldn’t, but some ladies don’t absorb progesterone very well and can start bleeding due to low progesterone, but with the combo your in you should be ok


----------



## Bluetop1981 (Jan 10, 2019)

I started bleeding on my first cycle - this wasn’t enough for me. I now have pessaries (cyclogest), oral (Utrogest), gel (Crinone) and IM (lentogest). On my second cycle I also had lubion added on but it wasn’t needed on subsequent cycles.


----------

